# Finger Plate



## T Hilde (Mar 8, 2016)

I made a couple finger plates for safely holding small parts. 












WP_000858



__ T Hilde
__ Mar 7, 2016



						Finger plates
					



It is amazing how many tools are hiding in the scrap bin.


----------



## ch2co (Mar 8, 2016)

Well done, T.

The 'tools' are already in your scrap bin, to find them all you need to do is remove (machine away) all the material that is not 'tool'.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## wawoodman (Mar 8, 2016)

Just like Michaelangelo: start with a big block of marble, and chisel away everything that doesn't look like David!


----------

